# Neofinetia falcata "Kibana" progression thread



## Jorch (Jun 21, 2010)

The flowers just opened this morning. Very pale yellow, very hard to capture. Instead of yellow, right now the petals are just "not as white as the regular neo" kind of color. Hope the colors will deepens as the flowers age


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 21, 2010)

I think this is very lovely!

This color looks very much like the flowers on a _'Kohou'_ plant I once had. Its flowers started out very pale chartreuse-ish like this and darkened over a period of several days. They never did get very dark, but they were nice nonetheless. I ended up trading the plant away for something else a couple of years ago, and I think I regret it. 

The darkest yellows I have seen have been on a friend's _'Ogonmaru'_ plant and on my _'Kikuotome'_ plant. The color tends to vary from bloom to bloom, so I am thinking cultural conditions (light, temperature etc.) must affect the colors somehow. I haven't quite figured it out yet.

Again, this is very, very nice, Jorch!:clap:


----------



## Jorch (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Lanmark, thanks for the compliment! I'll keep updating this thread as the flower ages. 

Do you have the "Koka" clone? I'm wondering if the flower color is similar (deeper hopefully?) to Kibana. I am still trying to find a Oogonmaru, these beauties are hard to come by in Canada!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 21, 2010)

Jorch said:


> Hi Lanmark, thanks for the compliment! I'll keep updating this thread as the flower ages.
> 
> *Do you have the "Koka" clone?* I'm wondering if the flower color is similar (deeper hopefully?) to Kibana. I am still trying to find a Oogonmaru, these beauties are hard to come by in Canada!



No, I don't have that one. This one in bloom right now might surprise you as the days go by. 

Too bad you can't drive down to the States and bring home a few coveted varieties, or maybe you can, but not likely without a lot of expensive paperwork(?)


----------



## myxodex (Jun 22, 2010)

Beautiful. I'd be grateful if you could report on the fragrance. Most of my neos take about three days from opening before they really get the fragrance going.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

Sweet flowers. They do have a tinge of yellow.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Too bad you can't drive down to the States and bring home a few coveted varieties, or maybe you can, but not likely without a lot of expensive paperwork(?)



Go for it! :evil:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Go for it! :evil:



Just don't take Eric along....:evil:

Pretty selection. Kibana just simply translates as "yellow flower". I've seen quite few of these unnamed yellow forms and indeed they range from deep yellow- orange, to yellow, to almost white. I would consider them all hybrids - the leaves are off for a pure neo and they tend to flower a bit out of season in comparison with the others.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 23, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I've seen quite few of these unnamed yellow forms



I keep saying it, but you are sooooo fortunate to live where you do. I think you need a houseguest from Michigan. :rollhappy:


----------



## Jorch (Jun 23, 2010)

Day 3, the color is more yellow now  Also it is very fragrant, just like a regular neo


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice one! Good color and a nice long spur.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 23, 2010)

beautiful colour!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 24, 2010)

Hehehe...I am gratified to see it is changing for the better for you. :clap:


----------



## jewel (Jun 24, 2010)

beautiful!:clap::clap:


----------



## Clark (Jun 25, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 27, 2010)

Day 7, probably the last time I'll update the picture.  I think I see another spike coming from the largest fan.. and I have another division of this plant in low spike also! :clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome! It's yellow!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, it's a very diff color for real! I bought a neo last weekend because of all the peer pressure!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 28, 2010)

What was that word you used Eric?
*Addict?!*...was that it?
:rollhappy:


----------



## Jorch (Jun 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Wow, it's a very diff color for real! I bought a neo last weekend because of all the peer pressure!



Great!!  Now you just have to get more neos, then hang them from the ceiling with those special japanese neo pot hangers


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2010)

John Boy said:


> What was that word you used Eric?
> *Addict?!*...was that it?
> :rollhappy:



I dont have a problem, really! :wink:
Actually I'm a little worried. Due to the heatwave I moved some of my new pleuros into the bedroom [orchid forbidden zone]!


----------

